# -bash error



## hcri50 (Jun 20, 2013)

```
-bash: /Users/hcri50/.bash_profile: line 1: unexpected EOF while looking for matching `''
-bash: /Users/hcri50/.bash_profile: line 7: syntax error: unexpected end of file
```
I am new to UNIX command line. I was following a video and it seems that I made a mistake with the following errors. Every time I open a new terminal I get these two errors. How can I edit and correct this error. PLEASE UNDERSTAND THAT I AM TOTALLY NEW TO UNIX COMMAND LINE. Please understand that I am totally new to the Unix command line. If you can help me, I would be extremely appreciative. If you can explain line by line on what I should see that would be grateful

Sincerely,
robert


----------



## SirDice (Jun 20, 2013)

There's no need to shout.

Just start a different shell like tcsh(1) and edit ~/.bash_profile.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Jun 20, 2013)

> /Users



What operating system are you using? FreeBSD doesn't normally have directories like /Users. Note that we deal with the FreeBSD operating system _exclusively_. Moreover, bash is not a standard shell on FreeBSD. If you're not a FreeBSD user, kindly go to a forum that deals with your operating system.


----------



## SirDice (Jun 20, 2013)

Ah, missed that. I guess he's using OS-X.


----------



## hcri50 (Jun 21, 2013)

You are correct, I am on OS X 10.8.4. I am sorry about the all caps. I was not thinking when I did that. I should have used the underscore. I will try the edit right now.

Thank you again.


----------



## hcri50 (Jun 21, 2013)

Thank you very much to all of you. That worked.


----------



## fonz (Jun 21, 2013)

hcri50 said:
			
		

> I will try the edit right now.


Please note that you will not be able to edit your posts until you have at least ten posts and ten days of membership. That might be a little bit inconvenient at first, but it's an anti-spam measure.


----------



## hcri50 (Jun 22, 2013)

Thank you again, everything is working fine now.


----------

